# Resume from hibernation doesn't work

## petan

Hi,

I successfully configured s2disk so that it hibernates just fine, but everytime I boot it doesn't even attempt to recover, it just perform normal boot.

I have real_resume=/dev/sda3 (my swap) in kernel parameters, which is only thing that genkernel's man page say about resume. Is there anything else I need to do about initrd so that it works?

----------

## eccerr0r

Usually I use resume=xxxx regardless of initramfs or not, but my initramfs is custom...

I only have real_root=xxx and real_init=xyz (but once again this is custom.)

Oops: edit: I remember that I did hack my initramfs to handle resume, so it depends on the initramfs.  I suspect I will have to try the genkernel initramfs someday...

----------

## petan

Here I found some information:

```

[    6.633776] PM: Starting manual resume from disk

[    6.633779] PM: Hibernation image partition 8:3 present

[    6.633780] PM: Looking for hibernation image.

[    6.637190] PM: Image not found (code -22)
```

I don't understand why is that, resume device is /dev/sda3 which is my only swap device. Is that a problem?

----------

## petan

I also tried to change resume partition to UUID in kernel boot params, but UUID changes every time I reboot, so I returned /dev/sda3 there

----------

## petan

resolved using dracut

----------

